

NoSQL: If Only It Were That Easy - nicolasd
http://bjclark.me/2009/08/nosql-if-only-it-was-that-easy/

======
slurgfest
I think it must be noted that this is very old - apparently written in 2009 -
and while it may have been good at the time, it does not reflect the current
state of affairs.

~~~
fennecfoxen
Yeah, for example: Cassandra's pretty happy with a node going down these days
and has matured reasonably well. My company is using it for their production
systems, and the only problems we've seen were either us doing something
wrong, or client-library quirks for certain languages (they favor Java/Python
in those parts).

~~~
seanp2k2
/pretty happy/ is a long way away from /ACID/

NoSQL has a place, but IMO that place is not primary data storage (in most
cases.)

I asked one large, household-name IT company on a recent interview what they'd
do if their DC containing all of their Cassandra nodes went down. Their
response was "it doesn't go down" (and if it did, they'd lose data)... ... ...
amateurs.

~~~
jzoidberg
Cassandra stretches across multiple DC's nicely by design.

------
smarx
The subjunctive mood: if only it were that easy. :-)

------
amirmansour
Can someone with production level Redis experience explain why Redis doesn't
scale, while taking into account what this article stated?

